# How to catch farm pond raised catfish.



## Blue.dog

I have 7 acre lake in North Louisiana that I stocked with channel Catfish some 4 years ago. These fish are now in the 5 to 10 pound size. I use to be able to fish tight line with big red night crawler worms and catch them. Also, I could also catch them right after my feeder went off during their 'feeding frenzy' using a cork and the same worms fishing at about 6 inches in depth.

Now, they have gotten smarter and I am lucky to catch one fish when the feeder goes off.

Have any of you faced this problem and solved it? I feed twice a day at 7:00 a.m. and 7 p.m.

I have got tons of fish in the lake, but I can't get them to bite. I have used a trot line, but that does not take the place of catching a 10 pound catfish with a rod and reel.

thanks,
blue.dog


----------



## deebo

bout a 4 inch perch should do the trick. Have you tried live bait? Minnows, perch, etc?


----------



## waterspout

don't feed for a day or two then throw a floater or two or three in the feeding area. use a bare hook a rolled bread. My uncle does this trick. feed very little when you get ready to fish so they will be fighting for food. when that floater hits it's on. good luck


----------



## locochon

one of my best friends has a pond and the berkley gulp worms we used to use no longer work. so we got a cast net and caught some of the lil perch that hang out by the dock. on cast usually gets enough for the time we want to fish. throw them with a circle hook under a bobber. we caught 22 of them a few weeks ago. i didnt beleve him when he told me to bring my trout rod to catch pond fish. i beleve him now.


----------



## Fish Aholic

Don't feed them!!!!!!!!

I have had the hardest time catching catfish on a pond where someone feeds them!


----------



## KILT610

*farm pond catfish*

I agree with the posts about the small perch...I had the same problem and started using small perch and caught them on a regular basis.....Also, if you're looking for a fish fry, put a trotline in a shallow end where the wind will hit it and keep it moving....Arrange your stagings where they are about a foot under the surface and wrap tin foil on the hooks.....Works like a charm...........Capt. Wayne


----------



## activescrape

I've had good luck hand throwing out a LITTLE feed and then using a small treble hook which I cover with bread. Just smash it on to the hook. They will hit that.


----------



## 79_ag

waterspout said:


> don't feed for a day or two then throw a floater or two or three in the feeding area. use a bare hook a rolled bread. My uncle does this trick. feed very little when you get ready to fish so they will be fighting for food. when that floater hits it's on. good luck


The rolled bread does the trick in our ponds also


----------



## kim e cooper

stop feeding use chicken liver nasty but works great good luck


----------



## KSims1868

twice a day seems like a LOT of feeding. My uncle has had a catfish pond for 15+ years. He feeds twice a week.


----------



## 12lbtest

Agree with the above stop feeding for a little bit, maybe even lower the frequency of the feeds. 

They won't eat if they know or sense that dinner is comin. 

12lb


----------



## kraymond

We use to go bass fishing in catfish ponds and the catfish would hit topwaters worked slow on top. They would follow them around mouthing the water on top until they could get them in their mouth.


----------



## Gorda Fisher

Tortillas work pretty good.


----------



## shadslinger

A friend of mine was having the same problem and he started using a fly rod with a "fly" that was just thread wrapped and dyed to look like the feed his feeder threw. He said they never get tired of it.


----------



## Indigo Flats

I have an established 4.5 acre pond with bream, bass, and big cats. I use small bream as live bait for the big cats. One thing I have leaned is that in an established pond (I very seldom feed now) the cats are like the cats in the wild--some days they bite and some days they don't (this is also true of the bream and bass).


----------



## Joelybob

I agree with kim , use a cup of chicken liver you buy from the super market. Pinch off a piece about the size of a quater or half dollar, the blood really brings out that predatory instinct.


----------



## Blue.dog

Thanks for all of your answers. It will be 4 to 6 weeks before I can get back up there and try all of your suggestions.

I can't imagine catching a 8 pound catfish on a fly rod!

blue.dog


----------

